# L.A. Mayor Garcetti Has Covid



## win231 (Nov 3, 2021)

Los Angeles Mayor Eric Garcetti, who is currently overseas in Scotland, tested positive for COVID-19 on Wednesday, city officials announced.

Garcetti, who has received both doses of the Moderna vaccine, was said to be "feeling good" as he isolates in a hotel room, according to a tweet from the mayor's account.

https://abc7.com/eric-garcetti-los-angeles-mayor-covid-test-positive-for-covid-19/11194379/


----------



## chic (Nov 4, 2021)

This is what frosts me. There is supposed to be this deadly pandemic, yet the elites fly private jets and bring lengthy motorcades to foreign countries to plot on how they are going to take our cars away next while China is responsible for 1/4 of the world's pollution. Couldn't they have this meeting for once on Zoom just to make themselves look sincere?


----------



## Tish (Nov 4, 2021)

Never let your guard down or become complacent with this virus.


----------



## Alligatorob (Nov 4, 2021)

chic said:


> the elites fly private jets and bring lengthy motorcades to foreign countries to plot on how they are going to take our cars away next while China is responsible for 1/4 of the worlds pollution.


Seems it takes a lot of carbon to halt carbon...


----------



## WhatInThe (Nov 4, 2021)

win231 said:


> Los Angeles Mayor Eric Garcetti, who is currently overseas in Scotland, tested positive for COVID-19 on Wednesday, city officials announced.
> 
> Garcetti, who has received both doses of the Moderna vaccine, was said to be "feeling good" as he isolates in a hotel room, according to a tweet from the mayor's account.
> 
> https://abc7.com/eric-garcetti-los-angeles-mayor-covid-test-positive-for-covid-19/11194379/


Yet LA imposing some of the toughest vax passport regs out there.


----------



## win231 (Nov 4, 2021)

Tish said:


> Never let your guard down or become complacent with this virus.


Exactly the point.  He didn't.  He did everything he tells us to do.  
More proof of the vaccine's failure. (as if we needed more proof)


----------



## win231 (Nov 4, 2021)

The vaccine B.S. never ends.


----------



## chic (Nov 4, 2021)

Alligatorob said:


> Seems it takes a lot of carbon to halt carbon...


They want people to do as I say, not as I do.


----------



## Sunny (Nov 4, 2021)

For the zillionth time, the vaccine does not guarantee immunity. It nearly always protects those who get breakthrough cases from dying of it. It is doing exactly what it is supposed to do. 

In the cases of world-traveling people such as politicians and entertainers, it's kind of amazing if they don't all get it, vaccinated or not. But unless they have other health-threatening conditions, they are likely to survive it.


----------



## win231 (Nov 4, 2021)

Sunny said:


> For the zillionth time, the vaccine does not guarantee immunity. It nearly always protects those who get breakthrough cases from dying of it. It is doing exactly what it is supposed to do.
> 
> In the cases of world-traveling people such as politicians and entertainers, it's kind of amazing if they don't all get it, vaccinated or not. But unless they have other health-threatening conditions, they are likely to survive it.


I agree that the vaccine is doing what it is supposed to do.
The issue is that it's doing nothing.
Well, actually it is doing something; it's making a fortune.
Repeating an invalid statement for the "zillionth" time does not make it valid.
We are only hearing about breakthrough cases in celebrities; not the general public.  There are many more that we won't hear about because they are "everyday" people.
We can't expect honesty when billions of dollars are at stake.


----------



## Sunny (Nov 5, 2021)

Repeating a statement for the zillionth time doesn't make it valid, Win. It doesn't make it invalid, either. It just indicates that a scientifically verified point has been made over and over, and is being ignored either for political reasons or just because you like to argue.

You actually believe that the vaccine is doing "nothing?"  If you really believe that, given the statistics, you are insane.


----------



## win231 (Nov 5, 2021)

Sunny said:


> Repeating a statement for the zillionth time doesn't make it valid, Win. It doesn't make it invalid, either. It just indicates that a scientifically verified point has been made over and over, and is being ignored either for political reasons or just because you like to argue.
> 
> You actually believe that the vaccine is doing "nothing?"  If you really believe that, given the statistics, you are insane.


Keep in mind what your asinine insults indicate - that you are frustrated to the max at hearing truths you would rather not hear.


----------



## John cycling (Nov 10, 2021)

Sunny said:


> For the zillionth time, the vaccine does not guarantee immunity.
> It nearly always protects those who get breakthrough cases from dying of it. It is doing exactly what it is supposed to do.



The vaccinations protect people who die from the vaccinations, from dying from the vaccinations?


----------



## CarolfromTX (Nov 12, 2021)

Tish said:


> Never let your guard down or become complacent with this virus.


Personally, I’m over it. I’ll wear a mask in airports because it’s required, not because I‘m scared of COVID. We are traveling again, at last.  And enjoying it. But you do you.


----------

